# [xorg][dual screen] Priorité DVI sur VGA [résolu]

## BlackAngel

Salut à tous.

Bon ça fait trois bons jours que je galère alors je viens chercher un peu d'aide par ici, il y'a toujours de bons conseillers  :Wink: 

Situation :

- j'ai un ecran LCD Dell connecté au port DVI de ma carte vidéos et un vidéo projecteur connecté lui au port VGA

Problème :

- j'ai beau changer l'ordre des moniteurs dans le xorg.conf, le vidéo projecteur est toujours considéré comme le moniteur principal.

Je précise que les ecrans fonctionnent bien tout deux et que j'ai bien deux bureaux de la bonne dimensions et avec les bonne fréquences (j'suis sous KDE au passage).

Voici mon xorg.conf (désolé, c'est un peu long)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Double layer configuration"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

    Screen 0 "Screen0" leftOf "Screen1"

    Screen 1 "Screen1" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "fbdevhw"

    Load "glx"

    Load "record"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "type1"

    Load "v4l"

    Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option    "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse0"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "cursor"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option "Type" "cursor"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "stylus"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option "Type" "stylus"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver "wacom"

    Identifier "eraser"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option "Type" "eraser"

    Option "USB" "on"

    Option "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

    # 1680x1050 @ 60 Hz

    # Horizontal pixels

    # Front porch: 104 Back porch: 280 Sync width: 176

    # Sync polarity: - Scan rate: 65.29kHz Active pixels: 1680

    # Vertical lines:

    # Front porch: 3 Back porch: 30 Sync width: 6

    # Sync polarity + Refresh rate 59.954Hz Active pixels: 1050

    # Pixel clock: 146.25MHz

    # Pixel clock digital: 119 MHz

    Identifier "16:10"

    Modeline "digital:1680x1050@60" 119.0 1680 1728 1760 1840 1050 1053 1059 1080 -hsync +vsync

    Modeline "1680x1050@60" 154.20 1680 1712 2296 2328 1050 1071 1081 1103

    ModeLine "analog:1680x1050" 146.2 1680 1960 2136 2240 1050 1080 1086 1089 -hsync +vsync

    Modeline "1360x768@60" 84.50 1360 1392 1712 1744 768 783 791 807

EndSection

# 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

Section "Modes"

    Identifier "XGA"

    ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    VendorName "Dell"

    ModelName "DELL 2005FPW"

    UseModes "16:10"

    HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

    Option "dpms"

    Option "XVideoBlitterSyncToVBlank" "0"

    Option "XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor1"

    VendorName "Sony"

    ModelName "VPL-CX6"

    UseModes "XGA"

    HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

    Option "dpms"

    Option "XVideoBlitterSyncToVBlank" "0"

    Option "XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank" "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Videocard0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DLP"

    VendorName "Videocard vendor"

    Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"

    BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Videocard1"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DLP"

    VendorName "Videocard vendor"

    BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device "Videocard0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 16

        Modes "digital:1680x1050@60" "1280x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 24

        Modes "digital:1680x1050@60" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device "Videocard1"

    Monitor "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 16

        Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth 24

        Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Comme je disais, j'ai beau changer 

```
    Screen 0 "Screen0" leftOf "Screen1"

    Screen 1 "Screen1" 0 0
```

et intervertir dans tous les sens, je n'arrive pas à avoir mon Screen0 en bureau principal.

J'ai un autre soucis, mais ça doit venir du même problème (priorité du VGA sur le DVI) : lorsque je boot avec les deux écrans connectés, le shell apparait tjs sur le moniteur connecté au port VGA, même s'il est éteint. Un peu frustant, je dois dérancher la prise VGA après chaque utilisation étant donné que je me sers principalement du moniteur sur le port DVI.

Voilà voilà.

En espérant que vous aurez une solution  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## truc

j'me permets de faire remonter un peu tout ça, car j'ai également eu le problème, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution..

Bon certes pour moi c'était un peu différent, car c'était juste pour m'essayer à xinéram et twinview, avec un seul ecran qui a deux entrée VGA et une DVI. ça se lançait toujours sur le VGA par défaut si il est branché..

Et encore plus bizarre, si je suis en session graphique sur la DVI, je lance quake et oh pour je ne sais quelle raison, ça se lance sur la prise VGA  :Question: 

bizarre non? donc menu OSD de l'écran, on selectionne la source etc.. mais c'est plustôt désagréable.. (je remarque au passage que je n'ai pas vu de différences flagrantes entre l'entrée DVI et la VGA au niveau graphique. la qualité me semblait bonne aussi bien en VGA qu'en DVI.. bref..

Tout ça pour revenir à ton histoire, je n'ai pas cherché beaucoup plus, car manque de tant et d'utilité, mais si il y a quelque chose d'interessant qui se pointe ici, j'en serai ravi  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

et avec l'option 

```
xvattr -a XV_SWITCHCRT -v x 
```

 où x, prend la valeur 0 et 1.

regarde d'un peu plus près cette commande je te la donne de tête!!  :Laughing: 

EDIT 1 : cette commande n'est pas des plus appropriée, désolé  :Embarassed: 

EDIT 2 : pourquoi tu n'utilise pas le twinview, peut-être que cela pourra régler ton problème.

EDIT 3 : une solution radicale : intervertit les deux connections de ta carte...............mais là je peux pas t'aider.

----------

## BlackAngel

Hello à vous deux  :Smile: 

Merci pour le up "truc" même si en effet, le problème est un peu différent  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT 1 : cette commande n'est pas des plus appropriée, désolé

 

euh ... oui je vois pas trop à quoi ça peu servir en fait  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> pourquoi tu n'utilise pas le twinview, peut-être que cela pourra régler ton problème.

 

bah euh, j'avais déjà essayé twinview il y a un petit moment, et je trouvais que c'était vraiment moins bien géré que xinerama, surtout pour avoir deux bureau bien distinct. Maintenant, ça à peut etre changé, mais à en lire certains posts ou wiki, je ne pense pas.

 *Quote:*   

> une solution radicale : intervertit les deux connections de ta carte...............mais là je peux pas t'aider.

 

en effet, ce serait plus simple, mais ça me forcerait à connecter le retro en VGA en convertissant le signal DVI en VGA (via l'adaptateur) et à connecté mon lcd en VGA -> au final, ce serait un peu dommage, voir limite ridicule  :Sad: 

et puis ce serait trop facile   :Razz: 

En fait, je me demande si ça ne serait pas une option du noyaux, vu que le problème existe aussi sans X. Quand pensez vous ?  :Smile: 

EDIT 1 :

Je viens de tester avec une autre carte vidéos (nvidia aussi), même résultat, ce qui exclu le firmware de la carte.

Toujours pas de solution  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Bon, toujours pas trouvé et c'est pas faute d'avoir cherché   :Sad: 

J'ai un peu avancé quand même, j'arrive à avoir un meilleurs contrôle sur les écrans maintenant (sous kde) en mettant 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "Xinerama"      "true"

EndSection

```

et les deux écrans à la même résolution.

ça permet surtout de mieux définir où placer kicker et les icones du bureau, mais l'écran sur la prise VGA est tjs considéré comme l'écran principal et devoir spécifié deux résolution identique est un peu contraignant.

J'ai également essayé avec TwinView mais ça n'a rien changé.

Bref, toujours pas résolu.

Je suis étonné d'etre le seul à avoir ce problème, pourtant j'ai essayé avec deux cartes graphiques différentes ... je ne sais plus, je désespère un peu là.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

en allant sur le forum nvidia, je crois que cela ce configure avec l'option  *Quote:*   

> ConnectedMonitor

  ainsi que l'option écran à droite ou à gauche (tu vois de quoi je parle).  Le lien est vraiment intéressant, il devrait te relancer.

Bonne chance.

----------

## dapsaille

Sinon modifie l'attribution de ID de la carte sur l'ecran ??

----------

## CaptainDangeax

Bonjour

L'astuce est dans

```
Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-1, CRT-0"
```

Le DVI avec adaptateur VGA sera considéré comme principal, et le VGA en secondaire.

Par contre pour ton problème d'écran VGA prioritaire au boot, çà doit venir du BIOS de ta carte. J'ai un Gigabyte 6600GT et une ASUS 4200Ti, et elles ne se comportent pas comme çà, elles passent directement en twin-view-clone au boot

Alain

----------

